# Spanish artist photoshops celebrities to look fatter



## choudhury (Feb 25, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.in/Spani...ebrities-to-look-fat/articleshow/46363323.cms

It seems pretty clear from this that he is not "only" motivated by a desire to challenge popular conceptions of beauty - he sounds like an FA 

While digitally altered imagery is nothing new in the FA world, I still find these images striking, because in a roundabout way they reaffirm the oddity of how FAs experience the world of celebrity. E.g., I never found Katy Perry interesting or especially attractive; yet when I see her plumped up like this, suddenly I go, "whoo, hot babe!" It reminds me of when January Jones was made to wear a fat suit on Mad Men - I'd always understood on some intellectual level that she is a "beauty," but never really gave any thought to her looks (although she is a very intriguing character). Yet all of a sudden she shows up in a fat suit, and it's like I was jolted awake: "wow, she is gorgeous!"

An FA in a world of skinny models/actresses/celebrities is constantly wandering through endless media imagery, yet responding to it only vaguely; totally disconnected from what must be the daily, or even hourly, experience of most men. Like I say...odd.


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 26, 2015)

I know the feeling!


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 26, 2015)

choudhury said:


> "_...never found Katy Perry interesting or especially attractive; yet when I see her plumped up like this, suddenly I go, "whoo, hot babe!" It reminds me of when January Jones was made to wear a fat suit on Mad Men - I'd always understood on some intellectual level that she is a "beauty," but never really gave any thought to her looks (although she is a very intriguing character). Yet all of a sudden she shows up in a fat suit, and it's like I was jolted awake: "wow, she is gorgeous!"
> 
> An FA in a world of skinny models/actresses/celebrities is constantly wandering through endless media imagery, yet responding to it only vaguely; *totally disconnected from what must be the daily, or even hourly, experience of most men.* Like I say...odd._"


No. Most men are not really particularly into Super Models or starlets in general. Although, probably most can think of one or two in particular, that's particularly attractive to them. 

Yes, in as much as people chosen for these particular fields represent a kind of physical ideal; but it's not quite like you think, that every single heterosexual guy is supposed to go bananas over every single one of them. It's more like, the super-thin runway models serve to make clothes, at the extreme end of design, look good. For musical talent, it's to reflect a certain type of image. For TV, it certainly help to be good-looking, but in a more of a way to of appealing to the least common denominator; not to be any one person's particular physical ideal, but more to be attractive-enough to most people in general.

So, part of how these pieces challenge is in how you're getting a look at these somewhat familiar (and beautiful) faces & images, but from a starkly different angle. In your case, as a person who's into fat chicks, you're naturally suddenly more aware of how beautiful they are (and really were all along). But it's not like they suddenly become ugly to other people (e.g. non-Fat Admirers). Quite the contrary, they just become newly visible, as themselves, albeit from a drastically different point of view.

This guy is ok, I guess. But, at the risk sounding sort of critical, some of his stuff on deviantart is kind of crappy. For one, it's always the same thing, taking celebrities and making them fat. But worse, some of them are just too awkwardly photo-shopped. Although, the ones from the article you've cited do seem like his best yet.


----------



## y2kboris1 (Mar 2, 2015)

I think it's an interesting case example of 'don't take how someone looks at the moment too seriously' as if it's the most important thing in the world. There are soo many debates amongst FA circles about whose attractive and whose not, when in reality there's nothing wrong with the women in the article it's just they don't trip the usual FA response. It's kind of like the paradox where you can find a girl intrinsically attractive/pretty, but you won't be sexually attracted to them until they gain weight, become bigger, etc.


----------

